# ro/di filter



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got a 5 stage unit today, hook up was straight forward. However it didn't mention anything about a water softener as I have a one for the whole house. Does it matter if I have soft water going in or am I better off by-passing the softener altogether? Please help !!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I read in a few places that a softner will extend the life of the filters.

I can find the source, so take it as he said she said stuff.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Thx Chromey. That's good to know, think I'll do that.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The other issue I just read, Going through the Softner first then Ro/DI, Is all the waste water is using softened water too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You should tee off your supply before the softener - as Chromey said, you're just wasting softener


----------

